# FIA/ACO release WEC Commission board members



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The FIA and the ACO have released the 2012 WEC Commission board members who will oversee the WEC next year: 

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-fia-names-endurance-commission-members/ 

Of note here is that Audi Sport boss Wolfgang Ullrich has been named to the board as the manufacturers' representative on this advisory committee.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Pretty cool. Thanks for posting Chern.


----------

